# Marlin 1894C 357 mag



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello,
A lot of you might not know me because I hang out mostly in the reloading area. I just wanted to post that I just bought a Marlin 1894C 357 mag lever gun. All I can say is that gun is scary accurate. I was amazed. It is by far the most accurate gun I have owned.


----------

